# could not install linux compatibility layer



## BlackBeard (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello,

I hope someone could shed some light on the error I received during installation. I installed Freebsd FreeBSD 8.3 last night from the DVD distribution set. Everything went well until the installation got to the point where the selected software from the included ports collection was to be installed. I have received an error message (Error -1) when the Linux compatibility layer was to be installed. I tried to have this package installed one more time when the installation was almost completed (the installation program asked me if I want to install anything else just before it was done) but again received the same error message. I have not selected many apps to be installed so I do not think there should be any conflict. I selected to have Xorg, KDE and PERL installed besides Linux compat layer. Xorg, KDE and PERL seemed to install fine. When rebooted the PC FreeBSD came up without any error messages. Btw, I had FreeBSD 7.2 installed before without any issues like this. The PC is a Core2Duo with 2 GB memory, GEForce450 video card and SATA IDE hard drive. FreeBSD is residing on a 115GB partition alongside WinXP. Any help would be appreciated. PS: I did not try to configure Xorg yet, since it was kind of late last night. Maybe today afternoon.
Again, thanks for any input.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2012)

The linux(4) kernel module needs to be loaded for emulators/linux_base-f10 to install.


----------



## BlackBeard (Apr 25, 2012)

*linux compatibiity layer*

Is it not the linux kernel module part of the GENERIC kernel? If it is not, can I load it during startup? Would you refresh my memory, how would you load it?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2012)

BlackBeard said:
			
		

> Is not the linux kernel module part of the GENERIC kernel?


No.


> If it is not, can I load it during startup? Would you refresh my memory... how would you load it.


I thought the linux(4) man page was quite clear:



> Alternatively, to load the ABI as a module at boot time, place the following line in loader.conf(5):
> 
> ```
> linux_load="YES"
> ```


----------



## BlackBeard (Apr 25, 2012)

How about in /etc/rc.conf:

```
linux_enable="YES"
```

Is one way more efficient (memory, execution, etc) than the other? Or do they both accomplish the same thing?

Thanks for the quick reply. Unfortunately I am not sitting in front of my FreeBSD box.

Regards.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2012)

The one in /etc/rc.conf might be a little better to use. It does some basic checks before loading the kernel module.


----------

